# Trapped Pigeon



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, over the bank holiday I noticed a pigeon is trapped in the roof access loft at the top of a block of flats opposite my flat.

It got trapped because a roof contractor has left the door unlocked and it blows open and shut when its windy.

I called the RSPCA who said theres not much they can do because they wont be able to access it. The council refused to even log the call.

The next night it was windy and in the morning the door was opened and I presumed the bird got out.

Yesterday I noticed the bird flapping its wings at the window like its trying to get out but the door is shut.

I have called the council today and been pushed from pillar to post.. I managed to get them to come out to the pigeon as a special key is needed to access the roof.

They called me to say sorry there is no ladder there and due to health and safety we cant fetch a ladder or allow anyone else to use their ladder.

Im so upset because the weather is predicted to warm up.. there is no wind to free the bird and its going to die from lack of water and food.

I am based in London N16

There is nothing else I can do


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have crossposted on the London Wildlife Protection Facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/469422019779538/hopefully one of them will have a look at this thread, but could you also telephone the London Pigeon Rescue Team on 07947475147?


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

*Lwp*

Yes, London Wildlife Protection would like to help but they need more details from you. Please join the group, ring the number above or contact London Wildlife Protection on 07909795064. Thank you very much for your concern!


----------



## nikki702 (Apr 18, 2010)

London Wildlife Protection came out to the pigeon, thank you for passing their details on to me. The pigeon had sadly died. 

Thanks for all of your help x


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Nikki and London Wildlife Protection Team for caring for this one little helpless pigeon. Even though it can't be saved, the fact that you did something despite all odds inspires all who reads this.


----------

